# Found me a keeper!



## Seriph (Jun 11, 2017)

Recently started dating a long term friend of mine. A big hard azz Marine who is completely on board for a life full of chickens, turkey, horses, and ready for the farm life. His first time holding a chicken was my araucana rooster and he's been sold ever since. Love this man.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Congrats on your find and keeping him. It makes things so much easier when the other half is onboard with our addictions.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Nice catch!!!! Be sure to learn to ride!


----------



## Seriph (Jun 11, 2017)

That's his next adventure! Lol and yes I'm very happy he's on board with my bird obsession. Makes life easier


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Lucky you!!!Mine barely tolerates my chickens but he'll always help out when asked.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Mine likes the chickens, but since his favorite died, he's afraid to get close to another one.


----------



## Seriph (Jun 11, 2017)

That's so sad  hopefully he'll find a new buddy ️


----------

